# Storage Options for Long and Medium Hand Tools for Yards



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Over the years, I have accumulated a broad array of long and medium handled tools for getting work done in my yards and landscapes.

If you don't keep the stuff organized it can be a real pain to sort through while looking for the tool you need.

So I built some storage options to deal with this in the garage. I used metal hooks with plasticized rubber dip coated surfaces to hang up my heavy long handled tools on the wall of the garage. I used four inch star torx head ceramic coated wood screws to mount 2x6" and 2x4" pine and fir lumber to the studs in the walls - using a battery powered stud finder - to sturdily screw anchor the lumber boards onto the wall.

Then I drilled and screwed the tool holders, or screwed them in directly with certain hangers, to hang the tools from and keep them close to the wall so you don't get snagged walking past them and they stay out of the way, and keep everything easy to find when you need a tool.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

For the lighter medium sized handles tools, I bought Rubbermaid tool storage racks made out of molded thermoplastic to keep the tools sorted out. These storage organizers come in different sizes, shapes and lengths. They have holes which hold and support the handles of the tools, and keep them from damaging the other tools while storing or removing them.

It makes finding the right tool so much easier, and reduces frustration, especially when you are hot from yard work.

This is the medium height model, about three feet high:



This is a lower height unit, which is for short handled tools, and lightweight stuff that do it yourself guys (and gals) need from time to time. It is actually designed to fit into a 90 degree corner but I use mine a little differently because of access reasons.

Handy units, sturdy enough, easy to assemble or disassemble, and rust proof. Affordable too:



And they come in handy when the neighbor's big old Doberman and German Shepherd dogs are running around loose and walk up in your garage like they plan to take the place over. Not that this has ever happened to me, more than once.

Those dogs are lucky I love dogs! :lol:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Well one things for sure some folks do a lot of digging, sweeping and raking :lol: :shock:


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I use the Rubbermaid FastTrack system. They have some specialized hooks which I really like. For instance they have one that fits line trimmers or multi tools. (stihl kombi). I don't have a pic handy but here's an example.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Babaganoosh said:


> I use the Rubbermaid FastTrack system. They have some specialized hooks which I really like. For instance they have one that fits line trimmers or multi tools. (stihl kombi). I don't have a pic handy but here's an example.


+1, I use the Rubbermaid FastTrack System.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Had a local company come do mine last August. It was a good beginning. I want to do more with a storage rack from above garage door to ceiling, and a couple of other things. 






Those cabinets have been awesome. This was the day it was completed. We've removed more stuff and the plastic shelves since then.


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

@Ware @Babaganoosh do you guys mind if i ask what your estimated total cost of the rubbermaid system was? im sure the cost is different as needs are different, just looking for an idea as im going to have to do a garage overhaul this fall and ive not made a decision as to exactly how to go about organizing all of this stuff.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@JDM83 I'm really not sure. I have sort of pieced mine together as needed over several years.

The track is not incredibly expensive. I would say the hooks are where the expense starts to add up. It's hard to say what you would spend because everyone's needs are different and it is 100% customizable. I started with an assortment of hooks to figure out what I liked for different stuff, then just picked more up at Lowe's here and there as needed.

I like that it is scalable, and I like how easy it is to move/rearrange stuff. You'll want to put some thought into where you want track, number of rows, etc. but once it's on the wall the options are endless.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

JRS 9572 said:


> Had a local company come do mine last August. It was a good beginning. I want to do more with a storage rack from above garage door to ceiling, and a couple of other things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought my ceiling mounted racks from Costco when they were on sale. They go on sale a few times a year and well worth it...



https://www.costco.com/SafeRacks-4-ft.-x-8-ft.-Overhead-Garage-Storage-Rack-and-Accessories-Kit.product.100006897.html


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@ctrav

Look at you, man - hiding that sportbike in your garage all this time and not saying nothing about it. Details, please.

I like that AT4, too - really nice truck. Thanks for the link to the roof racks - I have been thinking about those for awhile now.

And yeah, I have a lot of hand tools. Some of them get used a lot, some not so much. Every one of them was a project....

I used to live out in the country - twice - so I had to have the tools to do work when no one was around to help do it....

I have split a lot of firewood with that sledgehammer and maul, and cut a lot of kindling with that axe. We like bonfires.

Built an entire fence around my property with that post hole digger, one hole at a time, standing on a slope into a lake....

That brush blade has cut a lot of shooting lanes and cleared many pathways through the woods in its time on Earth, too.

It is kind of fun to look at them again in pictures; every tool has a story that it brings my mind back to; so many projects!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Babaganoosh said:


> I use the Rubbermaid FastTrack system. They have some specialized hooks which I really like. For instance they have one that fits line trimmers or multi tools. (stihl kombi). I don't have a pic handy but here's an example.


@Babaganoosh

Please post up some pictures of your storage setup, if you don't mind. It would be cool to see how you set yours up. :thumbup:

I hope people will use this thread to show how they deal with their yard tools and equipment; some ideas to share maybe?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Ware said:


> Babaganoosh said:
> 
> 
> > I use the Rubbermaid FastTrack system. They have some specialized hooks which I really like. For instance they have one that fits line trimmers or multi tools. (stihl kombi). I don't have a pic handy but here's an example.
> ...


C'mon, now, @Ware you will just have to share a picture or two with the membership. I know you have some kind of trick setup you can school us on. I have not seen all your threads or videos yet, but you definitely have some seriously good taste in your equipment and tools, so it would be cool if you will share how you do things, if you would...?

I have to say, I grew up in California in my high school and college days, and there is a word Californians use to describe an object or a thing that is of high quality, or in mint condition - "primo" - that is how I would describe your landscaped areas. It is readily apparent you take care of your yard and house - one can always see pride of ownership...! :nod:

C'mon man - please take us to school on how you roll...! :thumbup:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@JRS 9572

I really like your storage solutions. I like how it keeps everything up off the floor and out from under foot. Those upper cabinets are really nice too, and keep the dust and dirt off the contents inside - really a great setup to have. Nice...!

By the way, I used to live in Lexington, off Interstate 20 and Highway 1. We miss going to Maurice's and Rush's so much...!

My father was a Citadel grad - he married my mother in the Citadel's Chapel. He graduated the year I was born.

The commanding officer at the time was General Mark Clark, the general who lead the Inchon landing in the Korean War.

He signed his diploma. The Citadel gave my mother a "PhT" degree - for "Pushing Husband Through" - kinda cool diploma!


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@FlowRider My wife deserves a "PhT" degree. My office is in Oak Grove so I know where you're talking about. Live out West of town off 378.

The cabinets I got a deal on. The same company had made those custom for a garage job. The gentleman passed away the night before his install. The company had them in their warehouse and they gave me a great deal since they had become boat anchors to them.

It was the local rep for this company located in Columbia that did the work.

https://www.monkeybarstorage.com/


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I store almost all of my stuff on plastic ventilated shelving. It is easy to set up, portable, and keeps stuff where you can see it and grab it.

It does not keep the dust and debris off things, but I still like them.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> C'mon, now, Ware you will just have to share a picture or two with the membership. I know you have some kind of trick setup you can school us on. I have not seen all your threads or videos yet, but you definitely have some seriously good taste in your equipment and tools, so it would be cool if you will share how you do things, if you would...?
> 
> I have to say, I grew up in California in my high school and college days, and there is a word Californians use to describe an object or a thing that is of high quality, or in mint condition - "primo" - that is how I would describe your landscaped areas. It is readily apparent you take care of your yard and house - one can always see pride of ownership...! :nod:
> 
> C'mon man - please take us to school on how you roll...! :thumbup:


I thought I had posted some photos of my FastTrack, but I can't find them. I will try to remember to take some.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@FlowRider here are a couple candid shots of the mess that is my garage.

In hindsight I probably would have run (2) continuous runs of the Rubbermaid FastTrack (upper and lower) the full length of the walls. I think that would maximize versatility. As I mentioned, I have sort of pieced mine together over time, so I have some gaps.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@Ware

Thanks for posting these pictures. That is a really nice system. I will have to check that out as an upgrade system.

So, your yard is "primo" - my crazy California buddies would say your garage setup is "sano" - as in sanitary or "clean"!

Which is a good thing, in California slang. It means your sano setup looks trick and tidy, rather than sloppy or junky....


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I think it looks groovy. Sorry i had a flash back to the seventies. nice system


----------

